# Help



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m trying everything. I asked lots of people on Instagram and TikTok. She may be eggbound. My poor buttercup  it hurts to see her like this… she means the world to me.. I don’t know what to do anymore I feel so lost… I’m having a really bad headache now and I’m feeling sick too..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I don't know much about egg-bound birds, I did have one that got egg-bound but she didn't live for weeks like Buttercup is, so I'm not so sure that Buttercup has gone Egg-bound, am I wrong?


----------

